# What is it like being a hot girl?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Do we have any hot girls here willing to comment on how life is as a hot girl? Is it a lot of fun?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Best thread ever haha.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Better yet, what's it like being a hot hermaphrodite?


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

This should be interesting. :cup


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd imagine it's a wonderful thing for them. Especially between the ages of 18-24 when the preferential treatment from men is probably at it's highest.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Jessica Rabbit says 'use your imagination'.










This pic says it all.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

D11 said:


>


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol As good as donuts apparently.

Even better yet, what's it like to be a hot tomali?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I wouldn't know?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hahhahahahahahah.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I hear they have "orbiters". Basically guys they keep around to do random stuff for them (fix this, clean that, lift this) while sort of making them think they have a "chance" when they really don't.

I patiently await a first hand account...


----------



## xAngelofDarknessx (Mar 31, 2010)

Ha. I wish I knew xD


----------



## breakeven (Mar 21, 2010)

izzy said:


> I wouldn't know?


me either


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Guys would approach her so frequently on the street asking for her number, that she had a pocket on her bag called 'the stupid boy' pocket; this is where all the numbers were kept until the end of the week when she'd throw the contents in the rubbish.


  Great story!
I wonder if we're going to see any first-hand accounts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am a hot woman and it's fantastic, I walk down the street and get wolf whistles even from other girls. I get 1000 love letters in the mail each week and I have been proposed to 600 times.

Yep, tough work being a hoity toity but someone has to do it. Oh and nice guys finish last, girls have it easy and if you are a hot girl like me you have no reason to sudder SA.

The End!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I knew it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Ospi said:


> I am a hot woman and it's fantastic, I walk down the street and get wolf whistles even from other girls. I get 1000 love letters in the mail each week and I have been proposed to 600 times.
> 
> Yep, tough work being a hoity toity but someone has to do it. Oh and nice guys finish last, girls have it easy and if you are a hot girl like me you have no reason to sudder SA.
> 
> The End!!!!


My god... it really is just like I imagined it'd be.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Steve123 said:


> I hear they have "orbiters". Basically guys they keep around to do random stuff for them (fix this, clean that, lift this) while sort of making them think they have a "chance" when they really don't.
> 
> I patiently await a first hand account...


M'afraid I'm not qualified to give a first hand account myself, but the above does describe someone I know of to a T. She's rejected a guy so far as never saying yes to him asking her out, and clearly has no intention of doing so (yet to my knowledge has never explicitly told him this), but nevertheless she'll be quick to call him up when there's no one else around for her to talk to and she's bored. I don't think she's even viewed as typically 'hot' by most guys, just knows that she has this one around her little finger. Not the only girl like this I know of either, with her ever available "orbiters" hovering about. Tut tut.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't consider myself a "hot" girl, but if that entails being approached by strangers constantly I'd not find that fun at all.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually have men camping outside my house waiting for me to come outside so they can chat me up. Oh, life's so _troublesome!_


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*I like red text.*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I hear hot girls have plenty of *red text*


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

:b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what's it like being a hot gorilla?


so what? someone had to say it.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I am a hot woman and it's fantastic, I walk down the street and get wolf whistles even from other girls. I get 1000 love letters in the mail each week and I have been proposed to 600 times.
> 
> Yep, tough work being a hoity toity but someone has to do it. Oh and nice guys finish last, girls have it easy and if you are a hot girl like me you have no reason to sudder SA.
> 
> The End!!!!


Yep, that's exactly how I imagined it would be for a hot woman. :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Smitten said:


> :b


lol. that is pretty funny.

i was thinking about this last night about how some people don't have to do much besides look pretty and they are guaranteed to have someone want to be in a relationship with them. it is strange because it is like some people do all they can to obtain a good one; they go through trail and error, self-discovery; they try outlandish stuff, and none of it adds up to being "hot". i was thinking about all this and it almost seems as if pride and dignity are far more important to me than stretching my mind and soul out so far only to get rejected, especially when some people don't have to do ****. it kind of gave me a sense of peace because it really isn't about some people's character, and that gives me satisfaction knowing i'm a total badass, at least in my mind anyways&#8230; (jk). hey, if you got it, then w/e, that is cool, so i'm not taking that away from anyone... haha, i don't want to ruin this thread... just wanted to add that


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I doubt you will get any first hand accounts of what it is like to be a "hot" girl. Primarily because there are many extremely good looking girls I have talked to on both this site, other sites, and irl, and none of the remotely intelligent or decent personality'd ones would ever openly refer to themselves as being "hot", except as a joke. Many good looking girls actually seem strangely paranoid that they are horrendously ugly, and obsessively refute any allegations to the contrary. Also, "hot" can be surprisingly subjective. I have actually been reffered to as "hot" by a couple of people (note: I am male, put down your stalking binoculars), yet most people would consider me **** ugly.

But really, I think a girl who was convinced enough that they were hotter than the surface of the sun as to start writing articles about the experience would be so irritating and vapid as to quickly lose their attrativeness to anyone. That is all.


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

Smitten said:


> :b


i suddenly remembered an old old old interview to britney spears because of the tone of voice of the character lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL 

i love ospi's post! that made my day.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to know what it is like to be a really hot transvestite, any1 know?:no


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I actually have men camping outside my house waiting for me to come outside so they can chat me up. Oh, life's so _troublesome!_


lol same here- what do u do about it?
i ignore it and log on sas.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

#1 advantage, you get let into traffic anytime you want.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> I actually have men camping outside my house waiting for me to come outside so they can chat me up. Oh, life's so _troublesome!_


Same here. Where's my Guy-Be-Gone spray?


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


>


That is hilarious. Especially the 'friend zone' guy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

laura024 said:


> Same here. Where's my Guy-Be-Gone spray?


There are guys playing Frisbee right outside my window. Told you so ;D


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

but girls really can be divine when they want to :b ...their little tricks >_<


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'd like to know what it is like to be a really hot transvestite, any1 know?:no


My flatmate's a hot trannie, he has a fantastic time


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I know this is the "Just for fun" section- but what's the purpose of this post? To show how wonderful it is to be to be a 'hot' woman?? It seems like everyone already has an idea of what's it's like, so why bother even asking?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jane said:


> I know this is the "Just for fun" section- but what's the purpose of this post? To show how wonderful it is to be to be a 'hot' woman?? It seems like everyone already has an idea of what's it's like, so why bother even asking?


:group


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not qualified to answer, but based on the reading I've done around the net, and various articles... I think it's actually a lot harder than it seems.

Yes, you do get guys staring at you a lot, and while you are walked up to here and there, the actuality is that a lot of guys get approach anxiety and just gawk at you, or try to glance and then look away and not let you catch them looking at you. 

You can overhear them making normal conversation with their friends, and then when they talk to you, a good deal of them will be awkward, some of them come off insincere, some of them try to use scripted lines or jokes to make you laugh, etc. and I'd assume after a while, you'd get sick of being pedestaled and would wish to be treated like an actual human being. People would value you mostly for how you look and not who you are as a person. 

I'd actually imagine that being a 'hot chick' would get frustrating. You don't always develop a spoiled attitude, contrary to what that video says. You get frustrated after a bit, because you're seeing the shallow and immature sides of a lot of boys/men, and when you try to pursue hobbies and passions of your own, you realize that the attention people give to those probably wouldn't have been there in the first place if you weren't hot. Not to mention that you'd get anger or jealousy looks from other girls as well.

As a decent-looking male, I experience a similar phenomenon with girls. They act coy, walk past me and stand off somewhere in my peripheral view waiting for me to walk over, and sometimes a group of them will start giggling if I come into view. It disappoints me to some extent, actually, that none of them would wave, smile, or even talk to me first (most of them always, always wait for the guy to make the first move).


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I hear hot girls have plenty of *red text*


:lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, we like cold drinks and air conditioning, short sleeves and shorts, just like anyone else who is hot.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

leonardess said:


> what's it like being a hot gorilla?
> 
> so what? someone had to say it.


I'll go to the equator and tell you :lol


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I hear hot girls have plenty of *red text*


I don't get this red text joke being thrown around. maybe I am a little slow, lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

sabueed said:


> I don't get this red text joke being thrown around. maybe I am a little slow, lol


Don't tell me you're a virgin! He doesn't know about the *red text*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

dax said:


> Don't tell me you're a virgin! He doesn't know about the *red text*


I lost my virginity a long time ago and I don't know about the *red text* thing. 
Some kind of secret code? Now the red light district I get. :lol
Have I cracked it?


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

lol what a stupid question
and what picture should I have when the word hot girl comes in anyway?
I dont find myself hot *pukes* and I never saw a guy/girl in real life who I thought was ''hot'' so idk


----------

